# Bread : (



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok, so I was kind of hoping that this constipation was just a post-diarrhoea reaction, but it seems it is here to stay. At least as long as I eat bread and cereals. These seem to particularly cause traffic jams. I already know corn is a problem, and don't have it, but for these guys is it likely to be a number of things or do I have to bite the bullet and go gluten free?Kats


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

That depends on how many fruits and veggies you are consuming and how much water. Bread will constipate me if I don't eat vegetables at the same time. Cereal will constipate me if I don't drink enough water during the day. Are you sensitive to gluten?


----------

